# Recursos Gentoo em Português

## RoadRunner

|Mod edit: troquei o título. Pilla

GENTOO-PT.ORG RETURNS

O Gentoo-pt.org está devolta!

 Depois de uma série de problemas temos uma máquina que se espera estável e uma linha rápida. Neste momento o servidor ofereçe apenas mirror do portage (via rsync) e mirror completo de Gentoo (via ftp), aqui ficam as entradas directas para o  /etc/make.conf 

SYNC=rsync://rsync.gentoo-pt.org/gentoo-portage/

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gentoo-pt.org/pub/gentoo/ "

Recursos Portugueses de Gentoo em Formato Wiki aqui

Geral

GentooBR.org - Ponto de encontro da comunidade Brasileira de Gentoo. Notícias, artigos e downloads.

Gentoo GWN em Português (pt_PT) - A Newsletter semanal de Gentoo em Português de Portugal. (a precisar urgentemente de voluntários)

Gentoo GWN em Português (pt_BR) - A Newsletter semanal de Gentoo em Português do Brasill.

Gentoo-PT-Doc - Mailing list para todos os interessados na tradução para Português (pt_PT)  da documentação de Gentoo. A lista foi alterada para doc@gentoo-pt.org. A antiga vai continuar a existir até ao final do ano.

Mirrors em Portugal

http://gentoo.felisberto.net - Mirror completo alojado no I.S.C.T.E. Disponível apenas por http.

http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/Linux/gentoo - Mirror das distfiles alojado no D.E.I. Disponível por http e ftp. (Aparentemente já não existe)

http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/ - Mirror completo alojado no I.S.T. Disponível por http e ftp [url]ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/ [/url].

ftp://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/ - Outro mirror completo alojado no I.S.T. Disponível por ftp apenas. Actualizado de 30 em 30 minutos.

rsync://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/gentoo-portage - Mirror Rsync completo alojado no I.S.T.. Actualizado de 30 em 30 minutos.

IRC

#gentoo-pt - Canal oficial de Gentoo em Português na FreeNode.

#gentoo.br - Canal de Gentoo em Português do Brasil na FreeNode.

Nota - Esta thread pretende juntar todos os recursos em Português relacionados com Gentoo. Se conhecerem mais algum ou pretendam corrigir o conteúdo de agum link, basta responder ou enviar uma mensagem privada. Pedia que me informassem dos mirrors existentes no brasil para adicionar à listaLast edited by RoadRunner on Thu Nov 06, 2003 10:37 am; edited 9 times in total

----------

## AngusYoung

Bom, eu gostaria de citar o canal #gentoo-pt na rede freenode (antiga Open Projects). O mesmo é um canal oficial do projeto Gentoo, dirigido ao usuários da língua portuguesa. Pode ser acessado através do servidor irc.freenode.net   :Cool: 

----------

## lmpinto

Acho que também havia vantagem em ter uma lista (actualizada) de mirrors de Gentoo em Portugal. Incluo um:

ftp://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/gentoo/ (apenas distfiles)

----------

## To

Já agora o canal #gentoo na PTNet.

Tó

----------

## MetalGod

gostava que todo o pessoal desta comunidade podesse comparecer em ambos os # para trocar ideias, ajuda etc...  :Smile: 

----------

## BrainMaster

mais um mirror alojado no IST: ftp://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/

Só disponivel por ftp se nao me engano...

----------

## humpback

Só uma chamada de atenção para o Wiki que foi criado para tornar esta listagem mais dinâmica.

----------

## Reciclagem

Ai, ó, moçada, se liga. Prá galera brazuca tem no freenode o #gentoo.br

Tá meio capenga, mas dá prá troca umas idéia com a galera verde e amarelo.

----------

## m3thos

mirror RSYNC completo em Portugal:

rsync://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/gentoo-portage

apenas a portage tree (emerge sync e emerge rsync portanto)

tanto o rsync, como o ftp mirror do ftp.rnl são actualizados a cada 30 minutos.

----------

## bfg

ja existe algum mirror no brasil pra RSYNC?

 :Question: 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *bfg wrote:*   

> ja existe algum mirror no brasil pra RSYNC?
> 
> 

 Ainda não ... infelizmente.

----------

## To

 *Quote:*   

> http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/Linux/gentoo - Mirror das distfiles alojado no D.E.I. Disponível por http e ftp. (Aparentemente já não existe) 

 

Este mirror dá-me erros à montes de tempo e na subdir abaixo vê-se que já nao têm nada com o gentoo... devia ser removido da lista ( eu sei que tem lá uma nota, mas devia ser retirado mesmo hehe ).

Tó

----------

## baldeante

 *To wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/Linux/gentoo - Mirror das distfiles alojado no D.E.I. Disponível por http e ftp. (Aparentemente já não existe)  
> 
> Este mirror dá-me erros à montes de tempo e na subdir abaixo vê-se que já nao têm nada com o gentoo... devia ser removido da lista ( eu sei que tem lá uma nota, mas devia ser retirado mesmo hehe ).
> 
> Tó

 

Isso explica a razao pelo qual ele nao funcionou no outro dia tava sempre a ir abaixo, tive de usar um servidor dos estados unidos que me deu 3 vezes mais largura de banda no download e nunca bloqueou do inicio ao fim.

----------

## RoadRunner

Está lá a nota que já não existe. Esta na thread porque não custa tentar, já ouve pode ser que haja outra vez, embora eu duvide.

----------

## baldeante

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Está lá a nota que já não existe. Esta na thread porque não custa tentar, já ouve pode ser que haja outra vez, embora eu duvide.

 

Pois mas eu só vi a  thread hoje, ou seja, depois de ja ter tentado usar o ftp   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## m3thos

É só para dizer que:

ftp://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/gentoo e 

rsync://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/gentoo-portage

Já são mirrors oficiais, tendo portanto acesso priveligiado ao mirror principal de gentoo e estão 100% sincronizados.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## AngusYoung

Mirrors não-oficiais aqui no Brasil:

rsync://flinux.interlize.com.br/gentoo-portage

www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo-portage/app-admin/gentoo-rsync-mirror/

ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo-portage/app-admin/gentoo-rsync-mirror/

custom.lab.unb.br/pub/Linux/gentoo/gentoo-x86-portage/app-admin/gentoo-rsync-mirror/

----------

## Kuartzer

É só mesmo para avisar que não vale a pena terem o #gentoo @PTnet como um recurso, pq infelizmente não merecem essa classificação, pois lá passa-se  tudo menos ajudar, ou discutir problemas de sobre linux/Gentoo, do tempo que passei lá apenas vi gozarem com a ignorância dos outros, incluindo a minha (que assim como muitos outros, na tive a felicidade de nascer ensinado, e que apesar de usar linux a coisa de 6/7 anos, ainda tenho duvidas e procuro estar sempre a aprender, mal de mim se nao as tivesse), entre outros comportamentos totalmente infantis e sem razão. Sei que não é um canal oficial, e como tal esta critica não é dirigida a comunidade gentoo, mas sim ao proprio canal! Tenho no entanto muita pena que assim seja, pois um comportamento mais adulto e "são" poderia trazer beneficios para a todos... enfim...

----------

## fernandotcl

O que realmente me incomada em usar o IRC é a delimitação de temas... Isso pra mim destrói sua utilidade.

----------

## To

Bom eu já tive outra opinião sobre o canal #gentoo da ptnet, alias razão pela qual eu o deixei de frequentar... De qualquer forma é mais um meio de alguém tentar obter ajuda.

Tó

----------

## Sepher

Eu concordo com o Kuartzer, o canal #gentoo da PTNET, nem seker se devia de chamar #gentoo... mas os rapazes la sabem o que andam a fazer! Eu frequento o canal, pq ainda não o retirei na minha lista de Auto-Join!

cheers

----------

## humpback

Apenas um pequeno BUMP para chamar a atenção para o facto do primeiro post da thread ter sido editado.

----------

## Treco

Até agora nah tive razão de queixa do #gentoo da Ptnet ...

Têm-se que ter consiência de uma coisa... rocurar em forums às vezes é um pouco complicado.

Abraços

----------

## humpback

 *Treco wrote:*   

> Até agora nah tive razão de queixa do #gentoo da Ptnet ...
> 
> 

 

Tens sorte. Eu pessoalmete sou o unico developer de Gentoo portugues em actividade (o datashark esta a voltar agora ao activo) e estou banido do canal. E Porque estou banido? Porque o darktux (o novo nick dele penso que é source) não gosta de mim e acha que eu sou mau (são as palavras dele e eu tenho os logs). Eu detesto remexer no lixo mas as verdades são para se dizer.

----------

## xef

 *humpback wrote:*   

>  *Treco wrote:*   Até agora nah tive razão de queixa do #gentoo da Ptnet ...
> 
>  
> 
> Tens sorte. Eu pessoalmete sou o unico developer de Gentoo portugues em actividade (o datashark esta a voltar agora ao activo) e estou banido do canal. E Porque estou banido? Porque o darktux (o novo nick dele penso que é source) não gosta de mim e acha que eu sou mau (são as palavras dele e eu tenho os logs). Eu detesto remexer no lixo mas as verdades são para se dizer.

 

Eu tambem estou banido, mais por ter dito umas verdades ao darktux que ele n gostou, paciencia...

Estou a terminar o meu projecto de final de bacharelato(baseado em gentoo   :Laughing:  ) espero em breve poder começar a participar mais activamente nos forums e não só.

Há que retribuir a utilidade que o gentoo está a ter pra mim.

----------

## humpback

 *xef wrote:*   

> Estou a terminar o meu projecto de final de bacharelato(baseado em gentoo   ) espero em breve poder começar a participar mais activamente nos forums e não só.
> 
> Há que retribuir a utilidade que o gentoo está a ter pra mim.

 

Isso é que é falar  :Smile: 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *xef wrote:*   

>  *humpback wrote:*    *Treco wrote:*   Até agora nah tive razão de queixa do #gentoo da Ptnet ...
> 
>  
> 
> Tens sorte. Eu pessoalmete sou o unico developer de Gentoo portugues em actividade (o datashark esta a voltar agora ao activo) e estou banido do canal. E Porque estou banido? Porque o darktux (o novo nick dele penso que é source) não gosta de mim e acha que eu sou mau (são as palavras dele e eu tenho os logs). Eu detesto remexer no lixo mas as verdades são para se dizer. 
> ...

 

Wow ... bom saber que eu não sou o único fazendo um projeto de bacharelado baseado em Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## meetra

é só para avisar que o #gentoo @ ptnet.org está "modificado" e em principio todos os problemas existentes no passado... fikem no passado.

já agora, os akicks foram removidos.  :Smile: 

----------

## xef

 *meetra wrote:*   

> é só para avisar que o #gentoo @ ptnet.org está "modificado" e em principio todos os problemas existentes no passado... fikem no passado.
> 
> já agora, os akicks foram removidos. 

 

É bom saber isso  :Smile: 

Vou voltar a dar umas voltas pelo canal, espero que tenha voltado a ser como era

----------

## r3pek

tao para la uns @'s k sao uns gajos porreiros agora  :Wink: 

----------

## jbrazio

 *Quote:*   

>  Se está a ver esta página significa que o Gentoo-pt.org ainda não está pronto para o receber.
> 
> Neste momento os unicos serviços neste momento são:
> 
> Portage via rsync: SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo-pt.org/gentoo-portage"
> ...

 

Estes mirrors levam update de quanto em quanto tempo ?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Se está a ver esta página significa que o Gentoo-pt.org ainda não está pronto para o receber.
> 
> Neste momento os unicos serviços neste momento são:
> 
> Portage via rsync: SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo-pt.org/gentoo-portage"
> ...

 

Todos os mirrors de distfiles precisam ser atualizados de 4 em 4 horas, enquanto os de rsync, de meia em meia hora. Se eles não estiverem seguindo isso podem ser denunciados, eu acho.

----------

## jbrazio

Mas este mirror não é "oficial" portanto gostaria de saber o update delay dele.. não me importava de o começar a utilizar.

----------

## meetra

é oficial sim...

@ http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

Instituto Superior Técnico (Portugal)

Instituto Superior Técnico (Portugal/ftp)

Instituto Superior Técnico (Portugal/ftp)

Gentoo-pt.org (Portugal/ftp)

----------

## jbrazio

Então vai para minha lista. :-x

----------

## Kuartzer

Alguem sabe se esses novos mirrors sao considerados como consumo nacional ou internacional (netcabo)!

Já agora, alguem sabe algum site em ke perante um ip, ele me diga se o site e considerado consumo nacional ou inter... eu ja soube, mas perdi o link!

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kuartzer wrote:*   

> Já agora, alguem sabe algum site em ke perante um ip, ele me diga se o site e considerado consumo nacional ou inter... eu ja soube, mas perdi o link!

 

http://www.dotnetcountry.com/demo.aspx

Nesses sites de ASP.net isso tem de monte.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kuartzer

obrigado, o ke eu conhecia nao era esse, era algo relacionado com a PT...

----------

## humpback

 *Kuartzer wrote:*   

> Alguem sabe se esses novos mirrors sao considerados como consumo nacional ou internacional (netcabo)!

 

Como aparece na mensagem do rsync este mirror (que eu administro) está colocado na Universidade do Porto (agradecer ao datashark pela linha) logo é trafego nacional (Porque o que é Nacionall é bom  :Smile:  )

----------

## codemaker

Os servidores do instituto superior técnico também são nacionais (FCCN). Se não fossem eu já teria uma dívida tão grande é netcabo que mais valia enforcar-me  :Razz: 

----------

## HMF

 *humpback wrote:*   

>  *Kuartzer wrote:*   Alguem sabe se esses novos mirrors sao considerados como consumo nacional ou internacional (netcabo)! 
> 
> Como aparece na mensagem do rsync este mirror (que eu administro) está colocado na Universidade do Porto (agradecer ao datashark pela linha) logo é trafego nacional (Porque o que é Nacionall é bom  )

 

pelo que vi na pg da netcabo ( it suckz, i know ) o 193.137.x.x n é considerado tráfego nacional. Alguem pode confirmar isto?

----------

## Kuartzer

eu desde ke anunciaram os mirros aki, ke faço todos os syncs por la e tudo o ke tenho precisado de distfiles e isos tb tem vindo de la, devido às boas velocidades...

Até a data nenhum do trafego foi contabilizado como internacional.... e contando com as isos ja foi qualquer coisa de visivel, 4G+

----------

## HMF

tive agora a confirmação da netcabo, é nacional, mas n ta indicado na pg..

----------

## RoadRunner

Questões dessas são de fácil resolução. a netcado usa a Ripe (www.ripe.net) para determinar se é nacional ou não. Se forem à página ou fizerem um whois (emerge whois) facilmente reparam no campo country:. Se for nacional tem PT.

----------

## kassimorra

po....li que tem pessoas que fizeram trabalhos sobre linux no bacharelado.  Quais os temas que vocês escolheram ?

eu também estou fazendo bacharelado, e estou ainda a procura de tema.

----------

## xef

O meu projecto de bacharelato na realidade foi um estagio num hospital, onde acabei por ficar.

Desenvolvi uma instalação diskless (baseada em gentoo) para ser usada nos novos thin clients linux, com sistema de impressão em rede, etc.

É um tema interessante, porque aprendemos muito sobre o sistema operativo (isto se a mair parte do sistema for carregada na imagem e não nfs), temos de afinar todos os detalhes para usar o minimo de "disco" possível.

----------

## kassimorra

po...bem legal.Mas tipo, como que vocês chegaram em uma idéia como essas ?

----------

## pilla

 *kassimorra wrote:*   

> po...bem legal.Mas tipo, como que vocês chegaram em uma idéia como essas ?

 

Procurando uma necessidade e pesquisando as alternativas para solucionar o problema? Não existe uma lista de trabalhos de graduação na Internet esperando quem os faça. Podes, no entanto, procurar algum software OSS que gostes e desenvolver alguma coisa que achas que está faltando.

----------

## kassimorra

então, eu to tentando começar um trabalho nessa área na faculdade. Ainda não sei quais serão as dificuldades na parte de migração, mas também pretendo desenvolver um plugin para as interfaces gráficas para tentar diminuir o tempo em que os funcionários passam fazendo outras coisas.

----------

## xef

 *pilla wrote:*   

>  *kassimorra wrote:*   po...bem legal.Mas tipo, como que vocês chegaram em uma idéia como essas ? 
> 
> Procurando uma necessidade e pesquisando as alternativas para solucionar o problema? Não existe uma lista de trabalhos de graduação na Internet esperando quem os faça. Podes, no entanto, procurar algum software OSS que gostes e desenvolver alguma coisa que achas que está faltando.

 

Aqui partiu dos serviços de informatica do hospital, que tinham a necessidade de substituir os velhos terminais por pcs que suportem as novas aplicações web e ao mesmo tempo encontrar uma solução barata tanto a nivel de hardware como de software e que reduza a probabildiades de erros e necessidade de manutenção ao mínimo. Chegaram à conclusão que estações de trabalho diskless com linux eram a melhor opção, fizeram a proposta de estágio para o instituto onde estudo e eu gostei do projecto e peguei nele  :Smile: 

----------

## leo.fontenelle

Gostaria de ouvir opiniões sobre um recurso que pensei em criarmos colaborativamente.

Seria um tópico "inamovível" contendo endereços para dicionários de português na internet, de preferência de forma que possa ser incorporado no campo de pesquisa do Firefox e de outros navegadores, e no dicionário do Gnome, KDE e outros. Talvez também entradas na Wikipédia em português.

Ainda não sei como olhar para uma página na internet e descobrir qual é a url que o formulário pede, mas sei que muita gente sabe, não deve ser tão difícil. Acho que seria mais adequado um dos moderadores fazer a atualização da mensagem inicial para contemplar as respostas mas, se discordarem, me disponho a fazê-lo.

O que acham?

----------

## StackGuard

Ao fim de varios meses a usar documentação em inglês, cheguei a conclusão de que poderiamos fazer algo em português.

Conheço o http://www.gentoo-pt.org/ e é uma pena não estar a ser usado como repositorio de informação em PT.

Andei a brincar um bocadinho com o Plone CMS e fiz um skin muito básico usando as cores oficiais de Gentoo. Podem ve-lo em http://gentoopt.ptlab.org/

Ja informei o HumpBack da minha disponibilidade para o por no gentoo-pt.org

Tenho Wiki instalado no plone, bem como mais uns tweaks interessantes.

Digam o que se poderia incroporar, se gostaram do site, e se apoiam a minha ideia

Abraços

----------

## lucas.lira

Pessoal, sou totalmente leigo no Gentoo, o meu primeiro contato com este SO "rapidão" foi através da revista Linux Magazine, mas vamos deixar de embromaxion e ir direto ao assunto...  :Laughing: 

Como sou usuário Debian sou muito acomodado "apt-get", e gostaria de saber se no Gentoo tem apt-get, quais os tipos de mirros que ele aceita, quais os pacotes .rpm ou .deb hehehe, e qual a versão que é mais confortável para usuário final?

Fico grato pela atenção e muito feliz de participar desta comunidade;

----------

## RoadRunner

Não é a questão correcta neste tópico, mas de qualquer forma Gentoo não usa pacotes binários mas sim o código fonte das aplicações, logo não usa nem apt-get nem pacotes .deb ou rpm. Usa o portage (man emerge) e compila cada pacote a partir do código fonte. Aconselho a leres a documentação que está disponível em www.gentoo.org

----------

## alsm

Só uma correção, no Brasil, o LAS é um mirror oficial, inclusive é o único que consta na lista de mirrors do gentoo para a América do Sul. Las stands for Laboratory of System Administration in english.

----------

## MetalGod

Mais um mirror Portugues ftp://ftp.ua.pt/pub/gentoo

----------

## danii

mirror rsync do GIL:

rsync://ftp.gil.di.uminho.pt/gentoo-portage

----------

## Alan Silva Freitas

Não tenho muito costume de usar irc, gostaria que me indicassem um canal robusto. De preferência que sejam frequentados por portugueses e brasileiros.

----------

## MetalGod

basta procurar mas 

#gentoo, #gentoo-pt e #gentoobr @ irc.freenode.net sao os mais indicados o resto e' especifico

----------

## XMetal

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #gentoo.br - Canal de Gentoo em Português do Brasil na FreeNode.
> 
> 

 

Até onde vão meus conhecimentos, o nome do canal é #gentoo-br (com hífen e não ponto) certo ? se estiver por favor consertem o topico ae ^^

----------

## tkoh

axo que o topico precisa de updates.. pq eu nao consigo usar nenhum desses repositorios.. se estiver em erro que me corrijam sff..

eu tentei todos a pouco. e nada.. e realmente dava jeito os ter.. pois com limitaçoes de trafego (sapo) nao ajuda muito tar a fazer updates pelos inter, ja que so o ubunto é 520Mb + 1.3gb ou 260mb do openoffice..

isso ja faz ir bem alto o share disponivel ate o resto do mes..

thx

----------

